# kds detailing full wet sand on kelly's Bmw M3 .



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

HI guys ,

This is a shorter thread of FINISHED photos of my own car. 
A complete thread with all the Mods carried out to the car and processes will come in the future.

The car in question is a supercharged BMW E46 M3 in LSB , (Laguna Seca Blue) .

The car was fully wet sanded down around 6-7 years ago by myself. 
I have over 7 years of owning the car spent £30000 on tuning parts along. 
This does not include my labour of the original purchase of the car either. 
I think I got a bit carried away as I always do when it comes to anything car related really. 
In this quick thread are photos from many years of owning the car , and taken on different camera's including camera phones .

The LSB colour is a very difficult to capture the correct hue with camera's , I have found the colour is much closer when filming using HD camera (will post another thread on that) to real life . 
Saying that the colour does change a lot when viewing the difference between natural light to artificial light in real life situations.

The Videos of the car bare paint wiped down 3 times , then placed in direct sun light , will clearly show the gains from wet sanding using correct techniques to its full .

Here are the finished pictures ,










Camera phone pics early one morning many years ago.
































































Some pics I forgot that I took from years ago , and vehicle part way through the wet sand process in reflection shots of a wet sanded car.

This vehicle in question in the reflections

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=143779























































Camera phone again.




























SLR camera photos


















Reflection of a show bike.

This one 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211171










Cons hard at work on the bike






























































































































































































Notice the colour change in the photos coming from different settings .


























































































































































The supercharger Kit all fitted , stage 2 with charged cooled manifold.





























































































































































































































































Next 2 reflection shots are of KDS staff working on lambo

Car here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=191236
































































Here is the link to a Pro photo shoot I had done a while back.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=209278

Thanks for viewing my quick write up , I am going to run through HD videos next to show the car and finish at its best .

More to come on wet sanding soon, training, more M3's some brand new fully wet sanded, and my guide to the do's and don'ts of such process.

Regards Kelly

Wishing you all well for the festive season coming.

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Such a stunning colour in direct light!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

There is only one word for this car. Awesome and flaweless . Conversation over :thumb::argie:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Stunning car. Thanks for posting. What bhp do you think it has now?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Amazing looking pics Kelly, as said elsewhere I'll be in touch in the new year as just placed an order for an very exciting BMW. 

Gav


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

dubber said:


> There is only one word for this car. Awesome and flaweless . Conversation over :thumb::argie:


Second that..


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

flawless car all round, nice work


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

simply stunning and a supercharger !!


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome result there

WooooW
:thumb:

Kinds Regards
J555


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing Job , really impressive Kelly :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning Finish Kelly


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lovely car... just looks perfect :argie:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning M3 you've got there mate :argie:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning Reflections on a great e46 M3 loving the wheels that colour are they 19" or 20" relay sit how much lower than standard is it, thanks for sharing


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Amazing car and work.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Without sounding rude, the photos don't do it justice!!! It the 'metal' this thing is something else, I could not stop drooling over it.

I've been lucky enough to see the HD video of this beast too and it is absolute PERFECTION! Not a single mark or blemish ANYWHERE! Also, it's not wearing any LSP.

Saqib - I believe its near 580bhp.


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Stunning. This colour just jumps around my top 5 favorite paints and still every time I see it makes me drool. This is truly the perfect example of this paint. It's just brilliant. So different in different lights.


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Stunning Job!


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin job , and Amazing pics :thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow that's amazing,


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Dribble!


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

Best M3 colour going IMO, lovely car.


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

wow that looks stunning...


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Uber kooooool


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks absolutely stunning, Kelly!:argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

pure perfection


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Incredible. Having seen the car in the flesh I can vouch for how awesome it looks.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

That's one loved BM


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

That's one tidy bimmer, nice job on getting it to that state Kelly - the paint looks flawless.
Really liking Laguna Seca too, especially when perfected as this example, although the e46 M3 does look better in Titan Silber 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

A work of art. Superb :thumb:


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

the most incredible BMW i had, have and will ever see. Keep it up Kelly, always a joy to see your M3!


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

King of wet sanding "KDS"
Orange peel is a history.. Nice shine as always


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

I love your car Kelly... obviously I have to, I own one too.

But...

How can I get you to take off those awful Chinese corner lights and fog lights and put proper OE gear back on?

Please?


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Having seen this up close i know this car is truely amazing
Wet sanding at its best


----------



## umran9 (Apr 28, 2009)

Unf*****gbelievable!!!! Sell me your M3 please!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Waiting patiently for the guide Kelly! 

The M3 looks perfect. Absolutely mint.


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

was just talking to my misses about my old m3 then you posted this, lovely motor best m3 colour IMO, Reminds me of my old one


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

The finish is remarkable


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

amazing. what a car


----------



## caddydaddyoad (May 8, 2007)

M3 is lovely......but the RD....now were talking!!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice indeed Kelly is a real Marmite colour but personally I love it... for me the engine is where its at looks factory... did you do it yourself?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> very nice indeed Kelly is a real Marmite colour but personally I love it... for me the engine is where its at looks factory... did you do it yourself?


Thanks Ronnie ,

if you mean by did you do it , did i fit it all? then yes.

Done over many months in between other jobs,













































































































some of the other mods by myself too
































































i was also doing this little project too :lol:

I do like to keep myself under pressure and busy i guess :thumb:






























































































































































































kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

My last TVR was a bit of a beast too



















additional alloy dash parts made by me too :thumb:










with in 30 minutes of leaving the dealership were i traded in the TVR for the M3 one of the sales guys crashed it :wall:

called it the brown trouser car 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

slacker....






Now your talking not one for blowing smoke but thats stunning.. both of them... make the boxster and SL look a bit pathetic thanks for that lol!!!

credit to you Kelly looks amazing..


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Holy fudgecicles! That M3 is awesome!


----------



## mattywhitt (May 30, 2008)

What colour are the wheels? Looks stunning!


----------



## YODI (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm very interested in bringing you my Laguna M3 too, for some detailing. How far advance do I need to book?

Thanks, Yodi


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yodi, it's probably best to send him an email if you want a quicker response - [email protected]


----------



## YODI (Oct 21, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Yodi, it's probably best to send him an email if you want a quicker response - [email protected]


Thanks, I'll just call them tomorrow


----------

